# KID....



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

ORA BASTA! ADMIN O CHI PER LUI, PERFAVORE, CHIUDI QUESTO THREAD PRIMA CHE MI GIRINO DAVVERO LE PALLE! SCUSATE LA MIA GRAVISSIMA RICHIESTA, NON ERO CONSCIO DEL FATTO CHE QUI SI NASCONDESSERO MEMBRI DI COSCHE MAFIOSE


intanto, per favore, non scrivere maiuscolo se riesci: non c'è bisogno di urlare: mi sembra che si stia discutendo civilmente e non è il caso di inalberarsi.
Ti ripeto la domanda perchè non hai risposto: se non c'è niente di male perchè non inizi tu a postarla qui, oppure, dato che esiste la possibilità tecnica di mandare e-mail agli utenti del forum, non lo fai tu per primo?
Il forum è un luogo virtuale, in cui si ha la possibilità di scrivere, se si vuole, coperti dall'anonimato (alcuni utenti hanno la loro foto nel profilo, liberissimi di farlo)...arrivi a capire che con quello che si legge sui giornali e si sente in tv, ciascuno tende a tutelarsi non mandando foto a destra e a manca, specie a persone che non si conosce (o che peggio, si potrebbe conoscere perchè può trattarsi del marito che hai raccontato di aver ripetutamente cornificato?).
Sei sicuramente la persona migliore, più buona e onesta di questo mondo.....ma capisci che non ci si fida tanto di chi non conosci.....
Ottima giornata, EA


----------



## Old Confù (16 Ottobre 2008)

quoto, non capisco che bisogno ci sia di arrabbiarsi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> quoto, non capisco che bisogno ci sia di arrabbiarsi...


 ciao guerriera, come butta?


----------



## ranatan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Infatti Kid, mi sono stupita nel vederti dare furi così...
E poi scusa, mi sembra ragionevole il fatto che non si vogliano fare circolare le proprie foto.
Non capisco cosa ti cambi sapere queli sono i volti delle persone con cui ti confidi, sono le parole che contano no?
Un salutone


----------



## Old Confù (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao guerriera, come butta?


raffreddatissima ma nn mollo...in questo periodo nn posso permettermi influenze!!!! e tu come stai???


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ORA BASTA! ADMIN O CHI PER LUI, PERFAVORE, CHIUDI QUESTO THREAD PRIMA CHE MI GIRINO DAVVERO LE PALLE! SCUSATE LA MIA GRAVISSIMA RICHIESTA, NON ERO CONSCIO DEL FATTO CHE QUI SI NASCONDESSERO MEMBRI DI COSCHE MAFIOSE
> 
> 
> intanto, per favore, non scrivere maiuscolo se riesci: non c'è bisogno di urlare: mi sembra che si stia discutendo civilmente e non è il caso di inalberarsi.
> ...


ohh finalmente spero lo abbia capito!!! stavamo poi scherzando perchè se la sia presa così........


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> raffreddatissima ma nn mollo...in questo periodo nn posso permettermi influenze!!!! e tu come stai???


 in trepidante attesa che finisca quest'anno del kazzo


----------



## Old Confù (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> in trepidante attesa che finisca quest'anno del kazzo


hai ricevuto anche tu buoni auspici per il 2009.???


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> hai ricevuto anche tu buoni auspici per il 2009.???


 A me avevano dato per buono anche il 2008! Lascia stare!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> hai ricevuto anche tu buoni auspici per il 2009.???


 no, ma peggo del 2008 la vedo dura


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me avevano dato per buono anche il 2008! Lascia stare!!!!!!


 
ahhh beh se è per quello gli anni dispari mi portano sempre grane!!!! dalla padella alla brace


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Qui sono alla prima comunione...*


----------



## Old latriglia (16 Ottobre 2008)

un pò magrino eh


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mio caro Kid, mi sento particolarmente vicino a te perchè da quanto ho capito in questo momento sei in una fase simile alla mia.
Mi sono divertito a leggere i tuoi scambi di battute in diversi 3d, e in alcuni sono intervenuto anch'io passandoti o ricevendo la palla, ma ora......
Sono rimasto davvero sorpreso per la tua perdita di stile causata dall'ostinarti a chiedere un qualcosa che, per "netiquette" non si chiede MAI!
Inoltre mi stupisce che tu non abbia capito che comunque certe cose le puoi al massimo proporre ad un utente per volta e privatamente, non pubblicamente, perchè se questo dovesse risponderti positivmente, si trascinerebbe dietro un casino inimmaginabile. Per assurdo che possa sembrare, internet, che è il luogo più "aperto" che esista, è nello stesso tempo l'unico dove uno puà essere sé stesso senza correre rischi di alcun genere. Raccontare di sé stessi anonimamente a gente anonima, è completamente diverso dal rapportarsi con qualcuno che sa chi sei.
Considerando inoltre che l'Italia è più piccola di quello che si può pensare, non è per niente da escludere che un'informazione potenzialmente identificante quanto una foto possa capitare nelle mani sbagliate. Magari non nell'immediato, ma dopo chissà quali giri e quali tempi, ottenendo comunque effetti potenzialmente negativi.
Vuoi la foto, e quindi la fiducia di chi te la manda? Guadagnatela!


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> un pò magrino eh


 da piccino ero magrolino...


----------



## Old Confù (16 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio caro Kid, mi sento particolarmente vicino a te perchè da quanto ho capito in questo momento sei in una fase simile alla mia.
> Mi sono divertito a leggere i tuoi scambi di battute in diversi 3d, e in alcuni sono intervenuto anch'io passandoti o ricevendo la palla, ma ora......
> Sono rimasto davvero sorpreso per la tua perdita di stile causata dall'ostinarti a chiedere un qualcosa che, per "netiquette" non si chiede MAI!
> Inoltre mi stupisce che tu non abbia capito che comunque certe cose le puoi al massimo proporre ad un utente per volta e privatamente, non pubblicamente, perchè se questo dovesse risponderti positivmente, si trascinerebbe dietro un casino inimmaginabile. Per assurdo che possa sembrare, internet, che è il luogo più "aperto" che esista, è nello stesso tempo l'unico dove uno puà essere sé stesso senza correre rischi di alcun genere. Raccontare di sé stessi anonimamente a gente anonima, è completamente diverso dal rapportarsi con qualcuno che sa chi sei.
> ...


Guarda Alce, io ho visto le foto di alcuni utenti...come lo stesso hanno fatto loro con me,
ma è stata la normale conseguenza di un periodo di vicinanza, prima su forum e poi anche mediante altri mezzi. Non ne ho mai fatto mistero qua dentro, ma sinceramente una richiesta, come quella di Kid, fatta pubblicamente così...spaventa non poco, soprattutto in un posto dove anche parecchi degli utenti più vecchi nn si sono mai visti!!!!
Invece di incavolarsi, non era meglio accettare le decisioni di ognuno?!?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> da piccino ero magrolino...


Ma omo di panza omo di sostanza


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Guarda Alce, io ho visto le foto di alcuni utenti...come lo stesso hanno fatto loro con me,
> ma è stata la normale conseguenza di un periodo di vicinanza, prima su forum e poi anche mediante altri mezzi. Non ne ho mai fatto mistero qua dentro, ma sinceramente una richiesta, come quella di Kid, fatta pubblicamente così...spaventa non poco, soprattutto in un posto dove anche parecchi degli utenti più vecchi nn si sono mai visti!!!!
> Invece di incavolarsi, non era meglio accettare le decisioni di ognuno?!?


Difatti! Vallo a capire.............!


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma omo di panza omo di sostanza


 cumannari ì megghiu chi futtiri!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cumannari ì megghiu chi futtiri!


 incredibile.....l'ho capita


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Guarda che è siciliano...*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> incredibile.....l'ho capita


...per quella l'hai capita, borbonica


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...per quella l'hai capita, borbonica


 preferisco terrona a borbonica.....


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> preferisco terrona a borbonica.....


 e sbagli alla grande... terrona è un dispregiativo, borbonica no. Anzi, il regno delle due sicilie era sotto molti aspetti più avanzato di quello del savoiardo.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cumannari ì megghiu chi futtiri!


Itta cazzu ses nendi?

Molti ma in che lingua me ne stai parlando?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e sbagli alla grande... terrona è un dispregiativo, borbonica no. Anzi, il regno delle due sicilie era sotto molti aspetti più avanzato di quello del savoiardo.


 
i savoiardi so' buoni per il tiramisu.....
io non mi offendo per il terrona: se è detto in tono offensivo, qualifica chi lo dice


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Itta cazzu ses nendi?
> 
> Molti ma in che lingua me ne stai parlando?


 Comandare è meglio che fottere. Antico proverbio siciliano


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comandare è meglio che fottere. Antico proverbio siciliano


 ...e allora tu prova a comanda pure chi vuoi. Il lavoro "sporco" lo facciamo noantri


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Guarda Alce, io ho visto le foto di alcuni utenti...come lo stesso hanno fatto loro con me,
> ma è stata la normale conseguenza di un periodo di vicinanza, prima su forum e poi anche mediante altri mezzi. Non ne ho mai fatto mistero qua dentro, ma sinceramente una richiesta, come quella di Kid, fatta pubblicamente così...spaventa non poco, soprattutto in un posto dove anche parecchi degli utenti più vecchi nn si sono mai visti!!!!
> Invece di incavolarsi, non era meglio accettare le decisioni di ognuno?!?


 
ma dai confu.....nn lo sai che nn siamo in un paese libero e che bisogna sempre e solo dire di si e chinare i capini????


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


questa nn è la versione di Alien vs Predator?

Il più bello secondo me è il secondo "Aliens" del 1986.... L'ho visto ben 98 volte... potrei sostituire la Weaver, so tutte le sue battute....e anche qualcuna degli altri..... tipo del caporale Hicks o Burke....
Per me è un mito!


----------



## Old Confù (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comandare è meglio che fottere. Antico proverbio siciliano



Perdonami Molti, ma il verbo sarebbe _iè

cumannàri iè megghi' i fùttiri....

_Almeno da me sarebbe pronunciato così adesso!!! ma nn ricordo da che parte della sicilia provenga il proverbio e quindi quale sia il sostrato....


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...e allora tu prova a comanda pure chi vuoi. Il lavoro "sporco" lo facciamo noantri


Alcettino, non era rivolto a me stesso... odio comandare


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> questa nn è la versione di Alien vs Predator?
> 
> Il più bello secondo me è il secondo "Aliens" del 1986.... L'ho visto ben 98 volte... potrei sostituire la Weaver, so tutte le sue battute....e anche qualcuna degli altri..... tipo del caporale Hicks o Burke....
> Per me è un mito!


_Ehi mirtilla...ti hanno mai presa per un uomo?_


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Perdonami Molti, ma il verbo sarebbe _iè_
> 
> _cumannàri iè megghi' i fùttiri...._
> 
> Almeno da me sarebbe pronunciato così adesso!!! ma nn ricordo da che parte della sicilia provenga il proverbio e quindi quale sia il sostrato....


----------



## Kid (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ORA BASTA! ADMIN O CHI PER LUI, PERFAVORE, CHIUDI QUESTO THREAD PRIMA CHE MI GIRINO DAVVERO LE PALLE! SCUSATE LA MIA GRAVISSIMA RICHIESTA, NON ERO CONSCIO DEL FATTO CHE QUI SI NASCONDESSERO MEMBRI DI COSCHE MAFIOSE
> 
> 
> intanto, per favore, non scrivere maiuscolo se riesci: non c'è bisogno di urlare: mi sembra che si stia discutendo civilmente e non è il caso di inalberarsi.
> ...


Ho scritto maiuscolo proprio perchè avevo bisogno di urlare, ero incavolato ok? Ok, ho esagerato, sono peggio di una donna mestruata in questo periodo, ma a mio parere qualcuno ha pisciato fuori dal vaso insieme a me... insomma, quando dico basta è basta, le risatine, gli sfottò in più, mi danno fastidio!

Sasso sopra.

Ciao


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Ehi mirtilla...ti hanno mai presa per un uomo?_


NO. E A TE?

Vasquez, sei troppo troppa!!!


Hanno detto "salviamo i coloni" ha capito "Vi diamo i co....oni" e si è arruolata!!


----------



## Old Confù (16 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho scritto maiuscolo proprio perchè avevo bisogno di urlare, ero incavolato ok? Ok, ho esagerato, sono peggio di una donna mestruata in questo periodo, ma a mio parere qualcuno ha pisciato fuori dal vaso insieme a me... insomma, quando dico basta è basta, le risatine, gli sfottò in più, mi danno fastidio!
> 
> Sasso sopra.
> 
> Ciao


è follia!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho scritto maiuscolo proprio perchè avevo bisogno di urlare, ero incavolato ok? Ok, ho esagerato*, sono peggio di una donna mestruata in questo periodo*, ma a mio parere qualcuno ha pisciato fuori dal vaso insieme a me... insomma, quando dico basta è basta, le risatine, gli sfottò in più, mi danno fastidio!
> 
> Sasso sopra.
> 
> Ciao








  non tutte soffrono o hanno sofferto di questi malori


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Ehi mirtilla...ti hanno mai presa per un uomo?_


 
MM mi ha fatto venire voglia di rivederlo un'altra volta.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alcettino, non era rivolto a me stesso... odio comandare


 L'ho capito, ma io sono arrivato, ho visto la palla a mezz'aria......


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> MM mi ha fatto venire voglia di rivederlo un'altra volta.....


Primo e secondo meritano di essere consumati senza ritegno, gli altri stimolano la peristalsi.
Alien vs Predator mi sono rifiutato di vederlo. Preferisco Tom & Jerry vs Silvestro e titty.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Primo e secondo meritano di essere consumati senza ritegno, gli altri stimolano la peristalsi.
> Alien vs Predator mi sono rifiutato di vederlo. Preferisco Tom & Jerry vs *Silvestro e titty*.


I miei preferiti!!!


----------



## Kid (16 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Primo e secondo meritano di essere consumati senza ritegno, gli altri stimolano la peristalsi.
> Alien vs Predator mi sono rifiutato di vederlo. Preferisco Tom & Jerry vs Silvestro e titty.


Io adoro horror e fantascienza, ingoio tutto senza ritegno, non dico che una cosa fa schifo prima di averlo assaggiata, a mio rischio e pericolo. Ti posso quindi dire che Alien vs Predator è guardabile. Di sicuro superiore ad Alien 4!


----------



## Kid (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Sei sicuramente la persona migliore, più buona e onesta di questo mondo.....ma capisci che non ci si fida tanto di chi non conosci.....
> Ottima giornata, EA


Sicura di riferirti a me???


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io adoro horror e fantascienza, ingoio tutto senza ritegno, non dico che una cosa fa schifo prima di averlo assaggiata, a mio rischio e pericolo. Ti posso quindi dire che Alien vs Predator è guardabile. Di sicuro superiore ad Alien 4!


io salvo solo E.T. nella categoria fantascienza il resto compreso l'horror te lo lascio a te


----------



## Kid (16 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io salvo solo E.T. nella categoria fantascienza il resto compreso l'horror te lo lascio a te


Ti ringrazio!


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio!


e poi non dite che non sono generosa!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io adoro horror e fantascienza, ingoio tutto senza ritegno, non dico che una cosa fa schifo prima di averlo assaggiata, a mio rischio e pericolo. Ti posso quindi dire che Alien vs Predator è guardabile. Di sicuro superiore ad Alien 4!


Alien 4???? Altro che peristalsi! Squaraus! Defecazio tremens!
Ci vuole poco per essere migliori di quello. Ci riesce perfino Alien3, il che è tutto dire!
In campo fantascienza cinematograficamente c'è ben poco da salvare.
Dal mitico 2001 OnS che però, ammettiamolo, era di un palloso allucinante (io l'avrò visto 30 volte, comunque) a Blade Runner (altro bellissimo ma mattone), poi, effettivamente la trasposizione cinematografica dei grandi romanzi di fantascienza deve essersi mostrata al di la della capacità dei registi. Pertano, meglio lasciare certe cose sulla carta che far fuori rotoli di carta per andare a vederne film malfatti.
.....Ma Alien 1 e 2....... Smack!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alien 4???? Altro che peristalsi! Squaraus! Defecazio tremens!
> Ci vuole poco per essere migliori di quello. Ci riesce perfino Alien3, il che è tutto dire!
> In campo fantascienza cinematograficamente c'è ben poco da salvare.
> Dal mitico 2001 OnS che però, ammettiamolo, era di un palloso allucinante (io l'avrò visto 30 volte, comunque) a Blade Runner (altro bellissimo ma mattone), poi, effettivamente la trasposizione cinematografica dei grandi romanzi di fantascienza deve essersi mostrata al di la della capacità dei registi. Pertano, meglio lasciare certe cose sulla carta che far fuori rotoli di carta per andare a vederne film malfatti.
> .....Ma Alien 1 e 2....... Smack!


Hai ragione, ma qualcosa è salvabile: Minority Report, Matrix, Riddick... La serie Battlestar Galactica l'hai vista? Fantastica, te la consiglio caldamente!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Francamente non capisco tutto sto casino per una richiesta abbastanza normale.
Una sera che eravamo in un po' di gente a ciacolare qui abbiamo postato le nostre faccette...
Forse come richiesta era male articolata ma è una curiosità abbastanza lecita .
Solo che lo facevamo fra persone che si "conoscono virtualmente" da un po' più di tempo ..
Ma anche no perchè io ero qui da poco


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Francamente non capisco tutto sto casino per una richiesta abbastanza normale.
> Una sera che eravamo in un po' di gente a ciacolare qui abbiamo postato le nostre faccette...
> Forse come richiesta era male articolata ma è una curiosità abbastanza lecita .
> Solo che lo facevamo fra persone che si "conoscono virtualmente" da un po' più di tempo ..
> Ma anche no perchè io ero qui da poco


si, infatti dopo è sparita un sacco di gente..


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Francamente non capisco tutto sto casino per una richiesta abbastanza normale.
> Una sera che eravamo in un po' di gente a ciacolare qui abbiamo postato le nostre faccette...
> Forse come richiesta era male articolata ma è una curiosità abbastanza lecita .
> Solo che lo facevamo fra persone che si "conoscono virtualmente" da un po' più di tempo ..
> Ma anche no perchè io ero qui da poco



E' perchè l'ho chiesto io e allora è saltato fuori il nonnismo del forum, ecco perchè!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, infatti dopo è sparita un sacco di gente..













ma se ho ricevuto anche proposte di matrimonio!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ho ricevuto anche proposte di matrimonio!!


 Non c'è proprio limite alla perversione.......


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non c'è proprio limite alla perversione.......


alcettino, brugolina...posso chiedervi un favore??
andate a fare in culo??


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

*giù le mani dalla racchia*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non c'è proprio limite alla perversione.......


ma come ti permetti??
ti allento un calcio nei...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti??
> ti allento un calcio nei...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma qualcosa è salvabile: Minority Report, Matrix, Riddick... La serie Battlestar Galactica l'hai vista? Fantastica, te la consiglio caldamente!


Ok, Minority report non è male, ed il primo matrix mi va giù abbastanza bene. Riddick non lo conosco e la serie BG......... scusa vado in bagno di corsa.........


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, Minority report non è male, ed il primo matrix mi va giù abbastanza bene. Riddick non lo conosco e la serie BG......... scusa vado in bagno di corsa.........


No dai, come ha fatto a non piacerti?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alcettino, brugolina...posso chiedervi un favore??
> andate a fare in culo??


Ricordati, tesoro bello, che io di te ho solo l'immagine di Mafalda, che non è propriamente un sex simbol  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















(Me ne guardo bene dal fare apprezzamenti su chi c'è dietro Mafalda: che ne so, e anche se ne sapessi, che diritto ne avrei)


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *NO. E A TE?*
> 
> *Vasquez, sei troppo troppa!!!*
> 
> ...
















ed il mitico: _"...escono dalle fottute pareti!!!"_


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> MM mi ha fatto venire voglia di rivederlo un'altra volta.....


 Grande film, ma il primo Alien in versione director's cut (con il montaggio di tutte le scene tagliate al cinema) è inarrivabile!


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Primo e secondo meritano di essere consumati senza ritegno, gli altri stimolano la peristalsi.
> Alien vs Predator mi sono rifiutato di vederlo. Preferisco Tom & Jerry vs Silvestro e titty.


 Il terzo si difende ancora... il quarto è orribile!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ricordati, tesoro bello, che io di te ho solo l'immagine di Mafalda, che non è propriamente un sex simbol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...c'ho dei bei pezzi dentro


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ...c'ho dei bei pezzi dentro


La pubblicità diceva "pezzettoni".
Non buttarti giù così, però! Addirittura carne per i cani? Esagerata!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La pubblicità diceva "pezzettoni".
> Non buttarti giù così, però! Addirittura carne per i cani? Esagerata!


ehm..intendevo l'opposto


----------



## Lettrice (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' perchè l'ho chiesto io e allora è saltato fuori il nonnismo del forum, ecco perchè!


Quale nonnismo?

Dirti no e' nonnismo?

Bho' hai seri problemi sai...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale nonnismo?
> 
> Dirti no e' nonnismo?
> 
> Bho' hai seri problemi sai...


non oso pensare cosa dice a sua moglie se non gliela smolla


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare cosa dice a sua moglie se non gliela smolla


Mia moglie non sa mai dirmi di no.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare cosa dice a sua moglie se non gliela smolla


Minimo minimo le rifila della "fascista" o della "bolscevica" a seconda delle inclinazioni politiche


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Minimo minimo le rifila della "fascista" o della "bolscevica" a seconda delle inclinazioni politiche


o le allenta un calcio nel culo


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non sa mai dirmi di *no*.


 ..... Sono anni che ti tiene in sospeso con i "forse"


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale nonnismo?
> 
> Dirti no e' nonnismo?
> 
> Bho' hai seri problemi sai...


Nonnismo inteso come coalizione tra veterani del forum, che sbeffeggiano se l'altro sbeffeggia (anche se il diretto interessato insiste col dire "ok basta please" più volte) facendo somigliare la discussione un atto di bullismo. Io non ho problemi... e tu?


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ..... Sono anni che ti tiene in sospeso con i "forse"









mitico!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Minimo minimo le rifila della "fascista" o della "bolscevica" a seconda delle inclinazioni politiche


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> mitico!


Dammi il cinque, Kid.
Ho capito che io e te siamo in sintonia


----------



## Lettrice (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Nonnismo inteso come coalizione tra veterani del forum, che sbeffeggiano se l'altro sbeffeggia (anche se il diretto interessato insiste col dire "ok basta please" più volte) facendo somigliare la discussione un atto di bullismo. Io non ho problemi... e tu?


Ti si e' detto di no... e ti si son date le spiegazioni... fine.

Se preferisci venir ignorato piuttosto che ricevere spiegazioni basta dirlo.

Io ti leggo abbastanza problematico.

Pero' anche di te mi frega un accidente.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti si e' detto di no... e ti si son date le spiegazioni... fine.
> 
> Se preferisci venir ignorato piuttosto che ricevere spiegazioni basta dirlo.
> 
> ...


E allora ti prego, ignorami grazie.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dammi il cinque, Kid.
> Ho capito che io e te siamo in sintonia


Sei libero domani sera?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei libero domani sera?


 Si va a praticare lo sport preferito da Lineadombra?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Peccato, sono a secco!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sicura di riferirti a me???


 il beneficio del dubbio si concede a tutti


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il beneficio del dubbio si concede a tutti


Troppo generosa!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Troppo generosa!


no, assolutamente...ma faccio l'avvocato e nessuno, MAI, è colpevole senza una sentenza di condanna passata in giudicato....

non dire + che sono generosa...mi rovini la reputazione


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, assolutamente...ma faccio l'avvocato e nessuno, MAI, è colpevole senza una sentenza di condanna passata in giudicato....
> 
> non dire + che sono generosa...mi rovini la reputazione


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale nonnismo?
> 
> *Dirti no e' nonnismo*?
> 
> Bho' hai seri problemi sai...


Certo... no-nnismo. I nonnisti sono quelli che dicono sempre no per partito preso!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo... no-nnismo. I nonnisti sono quelli che dicono sempre no per partito preso!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Molti*

e quelli che dicono sempre sì per partito preso?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quelli che dicono sempre sì per partito preso?


 *siseinsisti*.....


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *siseinsisti*.....


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quelli che dicono sempre sì per partito preso?


 leccaculi...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> leccaculi...


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' perchè l'ho chiesto io e allora è saltato fuori il nonnismo del forum, ecco perchè!


Kid, fatti un pezzo di sonno...

Magari, quando è successo ad Asu, il discorso è saltato fuori in maniera casuale o c'erano altri utenti collegati, più tranquilli nel mostrarsi in pubblico, o ci si conosceva di più...una serie di cose... e in quel momento è capitato!!!!

Ma tu nn puoi pretendere che alla tua richiesta tutti dicano di si e offenderti se nn lo fanno!!!

ti ripeto che nn tutti i veterani del forum si conoscono fra di loro o si sono mai visti....
Io sono iscritta da più di un anno e conosco addirittura i nomi solo di un paio!!!

Non c'entra il fatto sei tu o è un altro...sarebbe stato uguale.

Una volta per esempio è stato aperto un thread sulla possibilità di organizzare un raduno e solo pochi erano d'accordo...quindi figurati!!!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Kid, fatti un pezzo di sonno...
> 
> Magari, quando è successo ad Asu, il discorso è saltato fuori in maniera casuale o c'erano altri utenti collegati, più tranquilli nel mostrarsi in pubblico, o ci si conosceva di più...una serie di cose... e in quel momento è capitato!!!!
> 
> ...


Ma quanto vi ci vuole a capire che NON mi sono arrabbiato per il diniego, ma bensì per il modo in cui è stata portata avanti la discussione. Vai a rileggerti il thread, vedrai che dopo 5 messaggi io già avevo detto "ok, basta grazie".

Fatti una dormitina te, che cavolo di insistenza e spocchiosità che avete. A ME questo atteggiamento dà fastidio. A te no? Ok, siamo diversi, non insistere per favore.


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma quanto vi ci vuole a capire che NON mi sono arrabbiato per il diniego, ma bensì per il modo in cui è stata portata avanti la discussione. Vai a rileggerti il thread, vedrai che dopo 5 messaggi io già avevo detto "ok, basta grazie".
> 
> Fatti una dormitina te, che cavolo di insistenza e spocchiosità che avete. A ME questo atteggiamento dà fastidio. A te no? Ok, siamo diversi, non insistere.



Ti è stato risposto in quel modo e ti si continua a rispondere così perchè sei stato il primo tu a rivolgerti in maniera spocchiosa, insistente e permalosa...nonostante all'inizio più di un utente con calma ti ha spiegato le motivazioni....vedi il mio primo post, tutti quelli di Emma e quello di Alce...

puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma ciò che ha dato fastidio è stata l'insistenza, l'essere così permaloso(dicevi sì di chiudere, ma non perchè avevi compreso le motivazioni degli altri...soltanto perchè eri infastidito dalla situazione!!!) e adesso il parlare di nonnismo...!!!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ti è stato risposto in quel modo e ti si continua a rispondere così perchè sei stato il primo tu a rivolgerti in maniera spocchiosa, insistente e permalosa...nonostante all'inizio più di un utente con calma ti ha spiegato le motivazioni....vedi il mio primo post, tutti quelli di Emma e quello di Alce...
> 
> puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma ciò che ha dato fastidio è stata l'insistenza, l'essere così permaloso(dicevi sì di chiudere, ma non perchè avevi compreso le motivazioni degli altri...soltanto perchè eri infastidito dalla situazione!!!) e adesso il parlare di nonnismo...!!!


Ma perchè non mi ignori visto che la mia permalosità ti dà fastidio? Ma uno potrà avere le palle girate di suo ogni tanto? Allora ricontrolla quel thread e vedrai che fino a pagina 3 ho scherzato volentieri anch'io e senza insistere, dopo la cosa è andata avanti a lungo con "punzecchiature" varie che ripeto, a ME danno fastidio. Lascia perdere il nonnismo, la mia era chiaramente una mezza battuta.


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè non mi ignori visto che la mia permalosità ti dà fastidio? *Ma uno potrà avere le palle girate di suo ogni tanto?* *Ovvio, ma poi a mente fredda lo dice...nn continua fare l'offeso per cretinate!!!* Allora ricontrolla quel thread e vedrai che fino a pagina 3 ho scherzato volentieri anch'io e senza insistere, dopo la cosa è andata avanti a lungo con "punzecchiature" varie che ripeto, a ME danno fastidio. Lascia perdere il nonnismo, la mia era chiaramente una mezza battuta.


Percheè dovrei ignorarti?!? non mi stai mica sulle palle, ma se per me stai dicendo una cavolata te lo dico in faccia...

Per me la richiesta è lecita, ma rispondere è comunque cortesia!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè non mi ignori visto che la mia permalosità ti dà fastidio? Ma uno potrà avere le palle girate di suo ogni tanto? Allora ricontrolla quel thread e vedrai che fino a pagina 3 ho scherzato volentieri anch'io e senza insistere, dopo la cosa è andata avanti a lungo con "punzecchiature" varie che ripeto, a ME danno fastidio. Lascia perdere il nonnismo, la mia era chiaramente una mezza battuta.


Lascia perdere, Kid.
Purtroppo, anche facendo abuso delle faccine, è difficile far capire qando uno sta "recitando" la parte, e quando invece si sta scrivendo seriamente.
Io stesso a volte posto delle risposte apparentemente "violente" ma intanto che scrivo sto ridendo come un matto. Vai a farlo capire a chi non ti vede in faccia. Anche le faccine, difatti bastano fino ad un certo punto.
Inoltre in questi ultimi giorni ho visto che mediamente i nervi tesi vanno per la maggiore: niente di meglio per fare in modo che non ci si capisca.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

bbbboni, state bbbboni......


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, Kid.
> Purtroppo, anche facendo abuso delle faccine, è difficile far capire qando uno sta "recitando" la parte, e quando invece si sta scrivendo seriamente.
> Io stesso a volte posto delle risposte apparentemente "violente" ma intanto che scrivo sto ridendo come un matto. Vai a farlo capire a chi non ti vede in faccia. Anche le faccine, difatti bastano fino ad un certo punto.
> Inoltre in questi ultimi giorni ho visto che mediamente i nervi tesi vanno per la maggiore: niente di meglio per fare in modo che non ci si capisca.


Io nn capisco questo partito preso!!!!

Non è una questione nè di nervi, nè di faccine...

(che per altro nn c'erano) e nn mi riferisco nemmeno all'apertura del thread....

Kid scherzosamente ha dato a tutti noi nell'ordine, dei cagoni, e di quelli che se la tirano...è stato risposto in maniera molto superficiale...ma _sei fuori_, qualcuno l'ha buttata sulla presa in giro.....ma anche darci dei cagoni era una presa in giro...e dopo 3 pag. poteva risultare un pò un'insistenza....Kid stesso capito che nessuno voleva postare la cosa ha deciso di chiudere il thread(reazione per me eccessiva, visto che i thread solitamente vengono chiusi per cose serie...però vabbene lì ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole) non dando la possibilità agli altri di spiegare le proprie motivazioni!!!!Nonostante gli fosse stato detto il problema di privacy, di _studio aperto_ e compagnia bella!!!Lui il giorno dopo era ancora sulle sue posizioni.

Ora Alce, non puoi dirmi che noi non abbiamo capito il tono scherzoso di Kid perchè le faccine sono poche e bla,bla,bla...

Noi non abbiamo capito lui, ma lui non ha fatto un passo per mettersi nei nostri panni...
è l'equivalente di uno che durante una discussione, che prende una piega che non gli piace, si alza e se ne và. 

Sei in un forum, ovvio che ti impatterai anche con gente che la pensa diversamente da te...il confronto esiste per questo!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io nn capisco questo partito preso!!!!
> 
> Non è una questione nè di nervi, nè di faccine...
> 
> ...


Ultima risposta, poi ne ho piene le scatole di questo argomento inutile:
L'espressione "siete dei cagoni", di persona la posso pronunciare in decine di modi diversi, con centinaia di inflessioni diverse ad intendere un significato completamente diverso da un modo all'altro. Un 2siete dei....." detto ridendo e buttandosi all'indietro ha un significato, detta col viso serio e scuotendo la testa ne ha un altro etc., etc.. Per iscritto non si può, tant'è che nella maggior parte dei casi ci sia aiuta un po', ma solo un po', con le faccine. Punto.


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ultima risposta, poi ne ho piene le scatole di questo argomento inutile:
> L'espressione "siete dei cagoni", di persona la posso pronunciare in decine di modi diversi, con centinaia di inflessioni diverse ad intendere un significato completamente diverso da un modo all'altro. Un 2siete dei....." detto ridendo e buttandosi all'indietro ha un significato, detta col viso serio e scuotendo la testa ne ha un altro etc., etc.. Per iscritto non si può, tant'è che nella maggior parte dei casi ci sia aiuta un po', ma solo un po', con le faccine. Punto.


Stessa cosa vale per un _fatti un pezzo di sonno_ o _per un ma tu sei fuori_!!!! (espressioni quotidianamente usate anche con amici stretti!!!!)

nn vedo perchè giustificare solo lui!!!!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Stessa cosa vale per un _fatti un pezzo di sonno_ o _per un ma tu sei fuori_!!!! (espressioni quotidianamente usate anche con amici stretti!!!!)
> 
> nn vedo perchè giustificare solo lui!!!!


Confù, sono ancora dell'idea che mi piacerebbe avere le foto degli utenti del forum, se nessuno ha la mia stessa curiosità, amen. A me di Studio Aperto (scusa ma qui... B L E A H !, non guardatelo per Dio!) non me ne può fregare di meno, se qualcuno gradisse vedere la mia faccia, non mi farei problemi a mandargli una foto. Io non capisco questa fobia della privacy, ma non ne faccio un dramma, so che siamo tutti diversi, io forse più di altri.

Sto cercando di ricucire con mia moglie, è il periodo più difficile della mia vita e sono nervoso, molto. Mi dispiace se ti ho fatto una brutta impressione, ma in questo periodo sono come una pentola a pressione.

Detto questo, perfavore, mettiamoci una pietra sopra, giuro che non vi chiederò mai più la vostra foto, mi accontenterò dell'avatar.

Grazie e ciao


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, Kid.
> Purtroppo, anche facendo abuso delle faccine, è difficile far capire qando uno sta "recitando" la parte, e quando invece si sta scrivendo seriamente.
> Io stesso a volte posto delle risposte apparentemente "violente" ma intanto che scrivo sto ridendo come un matto. Vai a farlo capire a chi non ti vede in faccia. Anche le faccine, difatti bastano fino ad un certo punto.
> Inoltre in questi ultimi giorni ho visto che mediamente i nervi tesi vanno per la maggiore: niente di meglio per fare in modo che non ci si capisca.


Tranquillo, ricevere insulti da un Alce ha già di suo un fattore di ilarità.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ricevere insulti da un Alce ha già di suo un fattore di ilarità.


Già.
Io mi vedo un po' come quelli di "Koda Fratello Orso"


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Confù, sono ancora dell'idea che mi piacerebbe avere le foto degli utenti del forum, se nessuno ha la mia stessa curiosità, amen. A me di Studio Aperto (scusa ma qui... B L E A H !, non guardatelo per Dio!) non me ne può fregare di meno, se qualcuno gradisse vedere la mia faccia, non mi farei problemi a mandargli una foto. Io non capisco questa fobia della privacy, ma non ne faccio un dramma, so che siamo tutti diversi, io forse più di altri.
> 
> Sto cercando di ricucire con mia moglie, è il periodo più difficile della mia vita e sono nervoso, molto. Mi dispiace se ti ho fatto una brutta impressione, ma in questo periodo sono come una pentola a pressione.
> 
> ...


Per prima cosa non mi hai fatto una brutta impressione, anzi, sono fermamente convinta che spesso gli scontri corroborino una conoscenza...laddove siano costruttivi!!!

Il mio appunto era sul fatto di prendersela così tanto per una cretinata...ma capisco che se ci si sente (un pò tutti) sotto stress queste cose capitino!!!

La tua richiesta della foto è lecita te l'ho già detto...io personalmente non amo la pubblica esposizione sul forum, ma di alcuni utenti mi è capitato di avere il contatto...Però non tutti condividono queste cose, ed giusto che venga rispettato anche chi non la pensa come te o me.....

questo per dirti che nn era un attacco personale!!!!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già.
> Io mi vedo un po' come quelli di "Koda Fratello Orso"



Sono sempre più convinto di dovermi rifornire dal tuo pusher!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> così tanto per una cretinata...ma capisco che se ci si sente (un pò tutti) sotto stress queste cose capitino!!!


Eh lo so cara, porta pazienza, mi passerà. La prossima volta cercherò di prendere un vallium prima di rispondere!


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so cara, porta pazienza, mi passerà. La prossima volta cercherò di prendere un vallium prima di rispondere!


:0219 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

bhè? ste casso di foto gliele date o no??


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè? ste casso di foto gliele date o no??


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè? ste casso di foto gliele date o no??


Guarda che a lui interessa solo quella di Verena.
Se anche gli mandassi la mia, se ne frebbe poco!(spero!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

P.S.: Asu, sei un tesoro: ho notato subito il nuovo avatar!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto di dovermi rifornire dal tuo pusher!


Niente pusher, ragazzo mio. Produzione propria!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che a lui interessa solo quella di Verena.
> Se anche gli mandassi la mia, se ne frebbe poco!(spero!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


quello attuale??


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello attuale??


Sei proprio una gattaccia nera!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei proprio una gattaccia nera!


uomo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uomo...


Io per far incazzare le gatte (soprattutto quelle nere) le prendo a pacchette rapidissime sul fondo schiena, appena sopra l'attaccatura della coda.
Ritieniti "pacchettata"


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io per far incazzare le gatte (soprattutto quelle nere) le prendo a pacchette rapidissime sul fondo schiena, appena sopra l'attaccatura della coda.
> Ritieniti "pacchettata"


io quando mi danno le pacchette sul culo faccio come i lama


----------



## La Lupa (17 Ottobre 2008)

Vedo che ultimamente mi perdo un sacco di perle...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque anche a me piacerebbe da matti vedere le foto di alcuni di voi


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io quando mi danno le pacchette sul culo faccio come i lama


Chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedo che ultimamente mi perdo un sacco di perle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dillo a me!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedo che ultimamente mi perdo un sacco di perle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Di chi?....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedo che ultimamente mi perdo un sacco di perle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma per te questo ed altro... tieniti pronta... la mia apparizione due giorni di seguito va segnata


----------



## La Lupa (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ....Di chi?....


Verità?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Delle mie amichette.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedo che ultimamente mi perdo un sacco di perle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dio ti benedica!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Verità?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Da buon narciso ero già pronto a mandarti la mia.
Picche, allora


----------



## Bruja (19 Ottobre 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> cumannari ì megghiu chi futtiri!


Ed ancora meglio é comandare senza apparire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

